# CPU Temperatur Thermalright HR-02 Macho



## purDMG (31. Dezember 2016)

Hier einmal der Link zu meinem Kühler.

Als erstes möchte ich schonmal sagen dass ich mit dem Kühler bisher sehr zufrieden war.

Habe mir gestern einen neuen Prozessor eingebaut ( i7 4790k).

Habe ihn auf 4,8GHz übertaktet..

Zuerst ne holbrige sache da er teilweise auf 100 Grad gesprungen war.........

Nach reichlich vielen Einstellungen im BIOS bin ich nun bei etwa 25grad im leerlauf und bei wirklich maximaler Leistung zB.: Ein Video rendern was 100% des CPU's verlangt, bin ich bei max. 68 Grad.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen was ihr davon hält. 

CPU Voltage liegt bei 1,280

Sonstiges:

i7 4790k

16GB ram

Asus strix gtx 970 OC

H81m-plus

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Aerni (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: CPU TEMPERATUR Thermalright HR-02 MACHO*

68 sind ok, brauchst dir keine sorgen machen


----------



## Gast20180319 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: CPU TEMPERATUR Thermalright HR-02 MACHO*

Auf nem h81 Board ? 

Klingt komisch.


----------



## purDMG (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: CPU TEMPERATUR Thermalright HR-02 MACHO*

was für eine Aussage soll das jetzt genau sein?


----------



## Duke711 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: CPU TEMPERATUR Thermalright HR-02 MACHO*

Wird mal Zeit für ein anderes Forum.....


----------



## idge (1. Januar 2017)

Geht bei Asus -> Asus ermoglicht Overclocking auf H97-, H87-, B85- und H81-Mainboards
Ist das nicht die gleiche Geschichte wie jüngst beim Skylake-BCLK OC? Gab doch von Intel nen Update über Mikrocode; d.h. das Overclocking geht nur mit bestimmten BIOS Versionen auf Non-Z.

Man kann natürlich auf so einem Board nur den Multi pushen und sonst gar nix, für Haswell mit nem 50€-Teil mit 3 Phasen ist das schon ne Hausnummer 
Freu dich deines Ergebnisses und halt 50€ für nen Ersatz im Sparschwein, wenn die Mosfets verglühen.


----------

